# Bird Feeder warning



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

We got a different birdhouse last time and it has cages on the outsides for birdseed bricks. We never use the bricks but this morning there was a little birdie stuck in the wire cage. I got him out and pulled the cages off entirely. T
he poor little guy was stuck there for some time.

I guess if you don’t have the bricks of seed in the cages they really need to be removed!










he poor little guy was stuck there for some time.

I guess if you don’t have the bricks of seed in the cages they really need to be removed!


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Glad you were able to free him!


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

I’m so glad he wasn’t injured. He was missing a few feathers after the whole thing but he was fine. Guess he was just the wrong size in the wrong place. It was like Winnie the Pooh but his wings wouldn’t let him go out the way he went in. 

Sorry title should be Bird Feeder not bird house.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Apricot mini momma said:


> I’m so glad he wasn’t injured. He was missing a few feathers after the whole thing but he was fine. Guess he was just the wrong size in the wrong place. It was like Winnie the Pooh but his wings wouldn’t let him go out the way he went in.
> 
> Sorry title should be Bird Feeder not bird house.


Glad you could free her! 
FYI, You have the power to edit your own title.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Awww poor little thing. I love it’s little expression “you gonna help or just take pictures?!”


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh poor thing. I imagine most birds would prefer not to have a bird feeder attached to their nest anyhow, just as most of us would prefer not to live upstairs from a biker bar.


----------



## Heartland2022 (8 mo ago)

I've never seen a soot cake holder with gaps that big between the wire. I use these in our yard to feed the birds but they are not attached to a nesting area or anything. We had to stop feeding there for a while no seed or cakes. It was to help mitigate the spread of bird influenza or bird flu. Good on you for freeing that little fella I would wear gloves though for safety. It's extremely rare for a person to contract avian flu but it has happened it's a killer.


----------

